
Vimium: Vim Keyboard Shortcuts for Google Chrome - Cieplak
http://lifehacker.com/5925220/make-chrome-less-distracting-with-vimium-and-these-settings
======
IvarTJ
I stopped using it as it conflicted with the key bindings of various websites
such as Gmail, and because I want to use a desktop setup that does not impede
me from using other computers. I mostly just need to scroll down (Space
button), and focus the address bar (Alt+D) anyway. I think that way of
selecting links is really cool, but I often found myself selecting the wrong
one because of mistypes or misreads.

~~~
tammer
Vimium in fact heralded the downfall of Chrome for me. At first, I loved it.
Finally, I thought, no more context switch between browser and editor!

Then I realized due to Chrome's design, when a page doesn't load and an
internal error page appears, Vimium is never called. Then suddenly I've got to
resort to ctrl+w and friends _some_ of the time. After dealing this for a
while it eventually became too annoying to even bother with.

Looking for alternatives, I stumbled across Pentadactyl[1]. Tried it for a few
minutes and realized it was time to make the switch back to Firefox.

I've learned that in the end, for basic software like browsers, window
managers & editors, consistency by far the most important attribute;
Pentadactyl/Firefox really delivers on that end.

Further, in regards to the issue you describe, Pentadactyl offers the ^v
command which enables pass-through mode, which sends all keys except escape to
the site you're browsing.

[1] <http://5digits.org>

~~~
X6MW3aQrZU5VKkz
^v is to have a single key pass through and then return to normal mode, ^z
actually enters pass through mode until you hit esc.

~~~
tammer
Good catch, meant ^z

------
w1ntermute
I've been using Vimium in Chrome/Chromium and Vimperator/Pentadactyl in
Firefox for quite a while, it really transforms your browsing experience,
changing it from a mouse-centric activity to a keyboard-centric one (with a
significant increase in productivity). I highly recommend to anyone who is
familiar with Vim.

------
jemfinch
Vimium recently started crashing my tabs on Javascript-heavy sites; I had to
disable it, sadly.

~~~
int3
Could you give some example sites? I'll look into it. Also, if it only crashes
on a small set of sites, you could selectively disable Vimium on those sites
via the browser action icon.

~~~
xxbondsxx
Facebook for one. Anything with a large number of anchors and forms absolutely
kills the performance.

~~~
int3
That's odd, I've never had a problem with FB. Does the performance get hit
right when the page loads, or only when you press a certain command?

------
qwertyboy
If you like vimium, pentadactyl and vimperator, but wished you could have them
without chrome or firefox, check out uzbl, luakit and dwb - three examples of
webkit based browsers that adhere to the UNIX philosophy of doing one thing
well.

------
Inufu
I've never really been able to get into Vim, but this is completely awesome!
Especially on laptops, where scrolling and hitting links without a mouse is
really annoying normally. (yes, I know, page up / down, but those scroll too
much)

~~~
ndvivedi
I showed my non-programmer/non-vim using friend this extension and he really
loves it. Specifically the fF and T commands.

------
jrajav
Vanilla Chrome keyboard shortcuts (For OS X) [1]:

    
    
      Command-W: Close tab
      Command-Shift-W: Close window
      Command-L: Focus omnibox
      Command-Enter (In omnibox): Open in new background tab
      Command-Shift-Enter (In omnibox): Open in new tab
      Delete or Command-[: Back
      Shift-Delete or Command-]: Forward
      Command-R: Reload
      Command-Shift-[ or Option-Command-Left: Previous tab
      Command-Shift-] or Option-Command-Right: Next tab
      Space: Scroll down
      Shift-Space: Scroll up
      Command-Down: Go to bottom
      Command-Up: Go to top
      

Selecting and activating links with the keyboard:

    
    
      Command-F: Show and focus find bar
      Enter or Command-G: Find next
      Shift-Enter or Command-Shift-G: Find previous
      Control-Enter: Activate highlighted link
    

This is limited, though; there is no way to open a link in a new tab, and find
starts from the top of the page (bug?).

Personally, I find it more efficient and ergonomic to scroll and select links
with my MBP's trackpad. Scrolling is especially fluid with two-finger smooth
scrolling. Gestures and the changes to scrolling have allowed me to forgive a
lot of weirdness about Lion and Mountain Lion.

[1]:
[http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ans...](http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=165450)

~~~
s00pcan
I was able to type fSfa to open that link in a new tab and then open this
reply box. My hands are usually on the home row, you are more comfortable
having them on the trackpad. The benefit of using this plugin over a mouse is
that I don't have to position the mouse over the link; I just press f then
look at it on the screen and then press one or two more buttons.

------
s00pcan
You'd be wrong to think this is supposed to be "Vim running in your browser" -
instead think of this as more efficient shortcuts for browsing. However, I'm
using xmonad so this completely transformed my workflow to make nearly
everything possible with only the keyboard. I was able to go a full day at the
office without touching my mouse except to move it out of the way. I mostly
use this plugin for navigation and have no complaints.

------
modernerd
A few extra Vimium shortcuts I use every day that weren't mentioned in the
article:

    
    
        F - open a link in a new tab
        T - search all tabs for a keyword (including minimised windows)
        x - close the tab
        X - restore the last closed tab
    

You can also see a help sheet with all of the available shortcuts by typing ?.

------
ngokevin
Firefox - Vimperator

~~~
b6
You might try Pentadactyl, a fork of Vimperator by the original authors.

~~~
piffey
Might be good to note that Pentadactyl doesn't currently work with FF15.

~~~
styluss
The Pentadactyl nightly works fine in Firefox 15

~~~
sheldno
Those who are recommending Pentadactyl, can you explain why it's worth going
through this installation hoop? I like to use FF beta (16 currently) but there
is no Pentadactyl support. I use Vimperator.

------
simarpreet007
It's a good way to practice (atleast some of the vim) commands without
actually having to do that in vim.

------
leif
in my eyes, emacs-w3m.el > firefox+vimperator > chromium+vimium

or w3m.vim I guess if that's your thing

~~~
RBerenguel
conkeror beats everything. I find w3m way too slow and lacking too many
features

------
cientifico
I was using it for more than a year. Can't browse without it. Probably only
for vim users.

------
dnvsfn
I constantly find myself myself trying to use vim commands in the browser,
never thought to look for an extension.

If you're a vim and Chrome user this is a must have. "/" for search and being
able to navigate with the keyboard is worth the install alone.

------
ams6110
The Xombrero browser (formerly called xxxterm) does a good job at this. I use
it with the Awesome window manager and hardly ever touch the mouse.

------
roopeshv
vimium is more of a subset of pentadactyl(or vimperator). and makes it feel
incomplete in comparision, if you are used to pentadactyl.

------
mdonahoe
"clicking" on links by pressing f is super cool.

------
brownBananas
It should allow you to upload your own .vimrc, and map these keyboard
shortcuts to the one you have specified.

